# North west region winter links challenge



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking at doing 4 meets over winter one each in October, November, February, March.

Competition format of best 3 scores out of the 4 meets, singles stableford. 

Everybody is welcome and if people just want to play one of the meets as a day out that is fine. There will be a sweep at each individual meet anyway.

Meets will be Sat/sun.

Can people interested in playing just pick the courses they want in the four. Ive put the advertised single green fee price for each course although it could end up being cheaper after numbers have been put in and some sweet talk 

St Annes Old Links Â£48
Fairhaven Â£55
Caldy Â£25 (price we had last time)
Fleetwood Â£15 (open comp)
Silloth Â£42
Hesketh Â£40
Southerness Â£38
S & A Â£60-Â£75


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Voting and players interested so far :-

Southerness 8
Caldy 6
St annes old links 5
Fairhaven 5
S & A 4
Fleetwood 2
Hesketh 3 (might be worth taking this out though as its poor in winter apparantly)
Silloth 0

*Players in*
Birchy
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
Valentino
Karl102
NWJocko
StuC
Bluewolf
Huds1475


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 30, 2013)

I really fancy Silloth, but doesn't it get soaked in the Winter???


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I really fancy Silloth, but doesn't it get soaked in the Winter???
		
Click to expand...

Should be fine but could be a plan for a friendly knock there too anyway. :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 30, 2013)

Fairhaven, ain't no links! Though it does have some holes that have a 'linksy feel'

Very nice course though.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Fairhaven, ain't no links! Though it does have some holes that have a 'linksy feel'

Very nice course though.
		
Click to expand...

Near enough 

I didnt vote for it, im a full on links nut now :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 30, 2013)

I would be interested,not sure if i could make all 4 but be good to meet up with some members of the forum.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 30, 2013)

Count me in.  Haven't got a clue about the courses that have been mentioned but have played (ok hacked) Caldy so will vote for that one.  Not bothered anywhere else.

Please please please please please (and pretty please) DO NOT put me in the same group as **** chat as i'm sure he'll be along soon enough!!!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			im a full on links nut now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A few trips up to bonny Scotland, where they don't, normally, have trees, required then! I can recommend the Gullane area! Ayrshire has a but of a reputation too, but only played Dundonald. Western Gailes, the other side of the railway, looked stunning too!


----------



## Val (Aug 30, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			A few trips up to bonny Scotland, where they don't, normally, have trees, required then! I can recommend the Gullane area! Ayrshire has a but of a reputation too, but only played Dundonald. Western Gailes, the other side of the railway, looked stunning too!
		
Click to expand...

He's been up, he played North Berwick and Muirfield so he got a good taste of it.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			A few trips up to bonny Scotland, where they don't, normally, have trees, required then! I can recommend the Gullane area! Ayrshire has a but of a reputation too, but only played Dundonald. Western Gailes, the other side of the railway, looked stunning too!
		
Click to expand...

It is a cracking place for golf, its just wall to wall 



Valentino said:



			He's been up, he played North Berwick and Muirfield so he got a good taste of it.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty more to come too, gonna do a lot more next year. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a possible


----------



## louise_a (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in, where do we vote for the courses?


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd be interested as I missed out on St Annes Old Links with my back and a club comp, S&A is on my bucket list so that's a go. I really fancy Southerness, heard nothing but excellent reviews but would want to play a couple of courses with that journey so dependent if that was on a Saturday or Sunday I'd like to get another course up their in to justify an overnight stop.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I'm in, where do we vote for the courses?
		
Click to expand...

Vote on here from the 8 courses in OP.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Vote on here from the 8 courses in OP.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, its just that I cant see anyone voting for any.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oh right, its just that I cant see anyone voting for any.
		
Click to expand...

It's a secret vote.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oh right, its just that I cant see anyone voting for any.
		
Click to expand...

Post 2 shows players in and whats been picked so far.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd be interested as I missed out on St Annes Old Links with my back and a club comp, S&A is on my bucket list so that's a go. I really fancy Southerness, heard nothing but excellent reviews but would want to play a couple of courses with that journey so dependent if that was on a Saturday or Sunday I'd like to get another course up their in to justify an overnight stop.
		
Click to expand...

For Southerness i reckon it could be a stay over and another knock at Silloth as its close by. Obviously people dont have to stay over etc but i think a few might do :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 30, 2013)

Birchy, any clues as to the dates in each month yet?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, any clues as to the dates in each month yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet fella, im just gonna let this vote run until Sunday evening then start looking at possible dates for each course. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok cheers, am interested but my w/e work schedule is fixed until May so cant commit as definite.

Will keep em peeled.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Ok cheers, am interested but my w/e work schedule is fixed until May so cant commit as definite.

Will keep em peeled.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, no problem :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2013)

count me in


----------



## hamshanker (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Birchy id be interested in playing not sure if i could make all four games but courses id like to try and make depending on dates coz of work are S&A and St Annes Old Links,cheers..


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2013)

Im in bud!!!


----------



## gjbike (Sep 1, 2013)

Count me in beats cleaning the cars on Sunday morning.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2013)

The vote has been calculated now and the 4 courses below have been selected for the north west winter links challenge.

Southerness 
Caldy
St annes old links
S & A


Players in
 Birchy
 Liverbirdie
 Qwerty
 Valentino
 Karl102
 NWJocko
 StuC
 Bluewolf
 Huds1475
Scouser
Louise_a
Fish
GaryinDerry
Junior
GJBike
Podgster

Possibles
Hamshanker
Odvan 
Hogieefc


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2013)

When are you allocating the months against the courses?  

Caldy & S&A I will do as a single hit but dependent on the month & day of the round/meet for SAOL & Southerness I'll be staying over and getting another round in somewhere near or taking Max & HID as a mini-break.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			When are you allocating the months against the courses?  

Caldy & S&A I will do as a single hit but dependent on the month & day of the round/meet for SAOL & Southerness I'll be staying over and getting another round in somewhere near or taking Max & HID as a mini-break.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking through the options now & best prices for each course to determine most logical order etc.

I think Southerness will be the March one as most people will probably want to stay over and enjoy another game somewhere and this gives people plenty time to plan. Also i think it would be a grand finishing course.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

After looking at prices/courses/deals etc. Ive come up with a provisional schedule of

St annes old links - October
Southport & Ainsdale - November
Caldy - February
Southerness - March

I have started the ball rolling with St annes, will report back with the date/offer etc then we can get it booked in.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Birchy I'm interested but would depend on dates - stick me on the maybe if thats ok.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Hi Birchy I'm interested but would depend on dates - stick me on the maybe if thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

No problem fella :thup:


----------



## karlcole (Sep 2, 2013)

Evening all looking at getting involved with some of these meets I've not got a official hcp at the moment due to work and just getting back from afghanistan( I'm in the army not holiday hah) np any chance I can start tagging along to some of these or would I need to get a hcp too ? No probs either way


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*Dates for meets*

St annes old links --- Sunday October 20th CONFIRMED

Southport & Ainsdale---Sunday November 3rd 1ST CHOICE, 
Sunday November 10th 2ND CHOICE

Caldy--- Sunday 1st March 1ST CHOICE, 
Sunday 16th February 2ND CHOICE

Southerness --- Saturday 22ND/Sunday 23rd March 1ST CHOICE, 
Saturday 15TH/Sunday 16TH March 1ST CHOICE
**Will probably organise a side game at Silloth as plenty seem to fancy staying over for this one.

These are the dates ive come up with so far. Ive tried to weigh up dated best i can so as many people as possible can make it. Only St annes is confirmed so far im currently just negotiating with S & A then will move onto next etc.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

karlcole said:



			Evening all looking at getting involved with some of these meets I've not got a official hcp at the moment due to work and just getting back from afghanistan( I'm in the army not holiday hah) np any chance I can start tagging along to some of these or would I need to get a hcp too ? No probs either way 

Click to expand...

Hi Karl,

You are welcome to tag along mate wherever possible. Sounds a bit arsey this but i dont mean it to be but i will have to offer places to people playing in the comp with a handicap first if that makes sense? If theres spaces left you can play.

Any meets you fancy playing just throw your name into the ring on the relative thread when it appears :thup:

Hope this doesnt come accross as snotty in any way!

Scott


----------



## karlcole (Sep 2, 2013)

No that's completely fine mate don't wanna step on anyone's toes etc ill throw my name into a few ones I'm interested in then as I look towards getting a hcp
Thanks pal


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

karlcole said:



			No that's completely fine mate don't wanna step on anyone's toes etc ill throw my name into a few ones I'm interested in then as I look towards getting a hcp
Thanks pal
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome mate :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 2, 2013)

karlcole said:



			No that's completely fine mate don't wanna step on anyone's toes etc ill throw my name into a few ones I'm interested in then as I look towards getting a hcp
Thanks pal
		
Click to expand...

Depending on where you are based join a local club and get a HC or join one and sort it out back home.  Depending on what CapBadge you are though would dictate how much of a sandy holiday you have just been away with.  

Who you with pal?

If you are around this coming weekend (home) come along to Lee park and meet quite a few of the forum members (see OOM thread) and get in touch with Liverbirdie prior to CoP Wednesday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2013)

karlcole said:



			No that's completely fine mate don't wanna step on anyone's toes etc ill throw my name into a few ones I'm interested in then as I look towards getting a hcp
Thanks pal
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome at Lee park this saturday, it is the finals day of an order of merit, so you wont be in that comp, but very welcome to pop along for a game and meet everyone.

It may take place again next year, so if you've got a handicap by then, you can enter next years comp.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2013)

*****UPDATE*****

S & A wont take visitors on a weekend.

Fairhaven is next on the list of votes so will try them next as a replacement.


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			*****UPDATE*****

S & A wont take visitors on a weekend.

Fairhaven is next on the list of votes so will try them next as a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity, S & A was a key course for me and top of my bucket list.  Fairhaven will probably be the one I won't play then as I'm playing in their pairs open the end of September with Junior, unless it wows me I won't travel that far to play the same course a few weeks apart!

Didn't Wallasey get any votes?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's a pity, S & A was a key course for me and top of my bucket list.  Fairhaven will probably be the one I won't play then as I'm playing in their pairs open the end of September with Junior, unless it wows me I won't travel that far to play the same course a few weeks apart!

Didn't Wallasey get any votes?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah im playing that too. Wallasey didn't get put in as with a couple of you joining I didn't think you would want to pay the dough to play it.

I will do a re-vote for the space that has opened if theres call for it? Ive not spoke to Fairhaven yet so nothing in place at the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd definately put Wallasey way ahead of Fairhaven mate. Most of us are playing it in a few weeks anyway.. Rig the vote, contact Wallasey...... You know you want to.... Wallasey, Wallasey, Wallasey..... Bit of subliminal mind control there.. Did you see it?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2013)

Birchy, if you do contact wallasey ask them if the full course is usually open throughout winter.   The only reason is that I contacted them about a game last winter and the pro mentioned something about having to play off mats on 6 of the holes, I'm sure he said Theres a part of the course that isn't as free draining as the rest.

Other than that it is a much better course than fairhaven :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like a re-vote is on the cards then unless theres more overwhelming support for Wallasey to make it pointless having one.

Will give people until tomorrow lunchtime to give their views on what they wanna do :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2013)

Im happy anywhere Scott as long as were on fairways n greens.  Any combo of the original list will do :thup:

Im just slightly cautious of some of the premium courses in winter. I played Hillside last November and was told the full course was open, got out on the course to find 2 holes on temps and the yellow tees were all right up with the reds. I knew they were just trying to protect them for the summer but after paying Â£65 I was more than pissed off.

Shall we just play Caldy 4 times


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm game for Wallasey, especially if our country member chaps don't mind getting us on cheap.

It might also give us a flexible option, as it can possibly be played anytime Fish and Val are free, if convenient for them.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 3, 2013)

karlcole said:



			No that's completely fine mate don't wanna step on anyone's toes etc ill throw my name into a few ones I'm interested in then as I look towards getting a hcp
Thanks pal
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back Karl, glad you got home safely. Haven't you joined GL&F? Easiest, cheapest and quickest way to get one would be chilli-dip, which I'm thinking about doin'.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im happy anywhere Scott as long as were on fairways n greens.  Any combo of the original list will do :thup:

Im just slightly cautious of some of the premium courses in winter. I played Hillside last November and was told the full course was open, got out on the course to find 2 holes on temps and the yellow tees were all right up with the reds. I knew they were just trying to protect them for the summer but after paying Â£65 I was more than pissed off.

Shall we just play Caldy 4 times 

Click to expand...

That's what I was worried about. Paying top whack and then a few holes are on temps etc.

Right considering S&A aren't playing ball I think a re-vote for its replacement is the best thing to do.

Wallasey (Â£36 for society of 16+)
Fairhaven (Â£55)
Fleetwood (Â£15)

Ive been thinking too  Too make it more flexible shall we put Silloth in as a fifth option to provide a bit more flexibility for folks? Therefore still have your first 3 from 4 counting as your scores for the overall but people can play all 5 if they wish.

That would mean people travelling could also get two in one go at Southerness & Silloth??

Thoughts??


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, adding Silloth is excellent, especially if they were back-to-back after Southerness.

Also my other vote goes to Wallasey to replace S&A


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's what I was worried about. Paying top whack and then a few holes are on temps etc.

Right considering S&A aren't playing ball I think a re-vote for its replacement is the best thing to do.

Wallasey (Â£36 for society of 16+)
Fairhaven (Â£55)
Fleetwood (Â£15)

Ive been thinking too  Too make it more flexible shall we put Silloth in as a fifth option to provide a bit more flexibility for folks? Therefore still have your first 3 from 4 counting as your scores for the overall but people can play all 5 if they wish.

That would mean people travelling could also get two in one go at Southerness & Silloth??

Thoughts?? 

Click to expand...

Wallasey out of those Birchy.

I won't make Silloth/Southerness if weekend of 23/3.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Wallasey out of those Birchy.

I won't make Silloth/Southerness if weekend of 23/3.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud.

Dont bank on that date as a few people have said its their season start that weekend so theres a fair chance that may have to shift. Gonna get the two this side of xmas nailed in first then we can sort out the other two :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Just seen the dates you've posted Coolio, have you got a copy of my rota? Every blinkin one is on a working weekend!! I only work 50% of the year and you've hit all of them...... Gonna take a good look at all the dates and try and work something out, you'll have to bear with me a while though. In the meantime, It's probably best if you and the other lads finalize the specific dates between you and I'll try and fit in...:thup:

Ps... Good work mate, you're a super dooper star...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just seen the dates you've posted Coolio, have you got a copy of my rota? Every blinkin one is on a working weekend!! I only work 50% of the year and you've hit all of them...... Gonna take a good look at all the dates and try and work something out, you'll have to bear with me a while though. In the meantime, It's probably best if you and the other lads finalize the specific dates between you and I'll try and fit in...:thup:

Ps... Good work mate, you're a super dooper star...
		
Click to expand...

Perfect :rofl:

Dates aren't final yet so you might get lucky on some. Im working on each one in chronological order so see how it goes.

If you can get in the Southerness one its likely you will get 2 in there though :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was looking for a day out for the OOM, I asked if they were willing to do a special rate for say 16 of us, but over two different dates, as not all could do it one one day. Most (but not all) were receptive to this, as it was still an Â£ 500+ spend that they were receiving, even if over 2 different days.

May be worth a try - 99-er with sprinkles,a flake and raspberry cream.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			When I was looking for a day out for the OOM, I asked if they were willing to do a special rate for say 16 of us, but over two different dates, as not all could do it one one day. Most (but not all) were receptive to this, as it was still an Â£ 500+ spend that they were receiving, even if over 2 different days.

May be worth a try - 99-er with sprinkles,a flake and raspberry cream.
		
Click to expand...

This is what ive been hoping mate. If we can get 16 on the main dates then im sure it will be easy enough to get them to do the same price for an extra fourball or two for people on other dates who really want to play.

There seems plenty enough up for this to get it sorted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This is what ive been hoping mate. If we can get 16 on the main dates then im sure it will be easy enough to get them to do the same price for an extra fourball or two for people on other dates who really want to play.

There seems plenty enough up for this to get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe ask them for 16 + overall, but minimum of 12 on the main day. That's what I went with.

I can't do the meet on October 20th at SAOL, but would be up for another weekend date for it., so put me down for ** other date option **.

Wallasey get my vote BTW, for the other thing.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe ask them for 16 + overall, but minimum of 12 on the main day. That's what I went with.

I can't do the meet on October 20th at SAOL, but would be up for another weekend date for it., so put me down for ** other date option **.

Wallasey get my vote BTW, for the other thing.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate I will let you know about the SAOL side game etc.

Wallasey is 4 nil up now , will see if any can catch it


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy,   will you get some work done!   You're gonna get sacked!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Birchy,   will you get some work done!   You're gonna get sacked!

Click to expand...

Im working as well 

The FCNWPGA tour needs to get off the ground somehow :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im working as well 

The FCNWPGA tour needs to get off the ground somehow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your doing a top job mate :thup:      FCNWPGA Tour????


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your doing a top job mate :thup:      FCNWPGA Tour????
		
Click to expand...

Flat cap north west professional golf association tour :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Flat cap north west professional golf association tour :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What about QWNHWE?

Qwerty's Wooly Nan's Hat Winter Eclectic


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about QWNHWE?

Qwerty's Wooly Nan's Hat Winter Eclectic

Click to expand...

Awesome, ive been mulling over what would be a good prize too. One of qwerty's special hats would go down a treat i reckon


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Awesome, ive been mulling over what would be a good prize too. One of qwerty's special hats would go down a treat i reckon 

Click to expand...

I reckon we all have to wear nan's woolly hats for this one..........


----------



## Junior (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I reckon we all have to wear nan's woolly hats for this one..........
		
Click to expand...

GMWHNWLC

Golf Monthly Wooly Hat North West Links Challenge anyone ?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I reckon we all have to wear nan's woolly hats for this one..........
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			GMWHNWLC

Golf Monthly Wooly Hat North West Links Challenge anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

Well its headwear people can play in without looking a complete tool (well most people (Scouser)) at least and its gonna be cold


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 4, 2013)

Junior said:



			GMWHNWLC

Golf Monthly Wooly Hat North West Links Challenge anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

YOU NEED TO OWN UP AND TELL PEOPLE....... ESPECIALLY YOUR NOTH WEST COMPATRIOTS :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			YOU NEED TO OWN UP AND TELL PEOPLE....... ESPECIALLY YOUR NOTH WEST COMPATRIOTS :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wowowowowowowow whats all the shouting about?


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wowowowowowowow whats all the shouting about? 

Click to expand...

I can't hold my own water?!?!?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I can't hold my own water?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Come on then, somebody spill


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about QWNHWE?

Qwerty's Wooly Nan's Hat Winter Eclectic

Click to expand...



I found the West Lancs Tea cosy the other day on the garage floor. Its getting close to that time of year,it'll be dusted down then back in action on the Links,   I'll await the heckling!  :fore:


That one you brought to Preston will take some beating!!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Come on then, somebody spill 

Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-SLDR-Fitting-Opportunity&p=900975#post900975


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Karl102 said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-SLDR-Fitting-Opportunity&p=900975#post900975

Click to expand...

Lucky bugger!!

I was waiting for the Scotland option


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2013)

Karl102 said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-SLDR-Fitting-Opportunity&p=900975#post900975

Click to expand...

Don't tell me he's getting fitted for his nans woolly hat by taylor made.

What elastic band flex is he going for?

Dahlia or sunflower attachment?

Adjustability options for bingo/tea room options?

Come on Birchy - nans woolly headwear only!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well its headwear people can play in without looking a complete tool (well most people (Scouser)) at least and its gonna be cold 

Click to expand...

Scouser would like to inform you that  he no longer reads golf forums so any comments directed at him make the writer look an even bigger tool.... 


Ps Karl jammy git... A free fitted tea cosy.... May I suggest something in salmon pink


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Scouser would like to inform you that  he no longer reads golf forums so any comments directed at him make the writer look an even bigger tool.... 


Ps Karl jammy git... A free fitted tea cosy.... May I suggest something in salmon pink
		
Click to expand...

No longer reads forums? How did you see what I posted then :whoo:

Found my hat for this anyway 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marley-Regg...UTF8&qid=1378364577&sr=1-35&keywords=bob+hats


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had a look at Wallasey and wow that course looks good. It would probably kick the granny out of me but it looks a cracker.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Just had a look at Wallasey and wow that course looks good. It would probably kick the granny out of me but it looks a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Played it last week in July with a few off here in an open comp and it is a cracking course. Lovely views and very enjoyable to play.

Was tough if you hit it in the rough etc but every course can be like that :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No longer reads forums? How did you see what I posted then :whoo:

Found my hat for this anyway 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marley-Regg...UTF8&qid=1378364577&sr=1-35&keywords=bob+hats

Click to expand...

The iceman has come out of the coolbox, and is now cooking on gas.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 15, 2013)

Not to sure if i am being a mong.

So far got St Annes, Formby and Caldy.  Is there a 4th one decided yet?


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Not to sure if i am being a mong.

So far got St Annes, Formby and Caldy.  Is there a 4th one decided yet?
		
Click to expand...

Silloth with Southerness on an overnight in March


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Silloth with Southerness on an overnight in March
		
Click to expand...

What dates in March?!?


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			What dates in March?!?
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM mate


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

Weve got a few options suggested for the final of this now.

Scotland option (overnighter somewhere)

Southerness + AN Other

**Regarding above two we could do a Scotland course then Southerness on way back down as a combo of the two?***

Woodhall spa (Lincoln quaker reckons he can sort something) quite a few are playing this next year already though??

Wallasey (HogieEFC knows somebody well in at the club and reckons he could possibly get us in on a charity day for circa Â£25 each)

Please give me your thoughts asap so we can move this on and get it sorted. Any other ideas also welcome.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 22, 2013)

I liked the look of Wallasey and Â£25 seems a steal and have always liked the look of Woodhall. Prob can't do an overnight but it would depend on the date.


----------

